# Working Hard Doesn't Pay Off



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

It's not about what you know but who you know. It's all about networking and brown nosing. 

I wonder why I work hard and care when no one else does. My manager messes around all the time and because she's social people don't notice what a bad manager she is. 

Any suggestions I provide would just be disregarded. People resent me because I try to be efficient and make sure to not make a lot of mistakes.

I used to stay back at work but not anymore. I take my breaks now. I'm just going to do what is required of me and not care. Why should I care about improving processes when management doesn't care.

I'm quite serious when it comes to work so I'm going to learn to relax. I'm going to try to socialise more.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yup. Everything in life is all about "politics" and being able to learn to maneuver with them, like a game. All of those life and motivational principles that are preached to you when you're young, you learn in the real world are really nothing more than total bullcrap most of the times.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nope, being able to bark with the big dogs, is worth more than bite in business.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*makin' 'em 'appy*

the steepest, impossible mountain, hurdle, bulkhead ahead

always valued my own determined learning, efforts.. knowing what no other knows, achieving all, but nothing for them.. can't teach the oblivious noxious fools:crying: LUCK ovverrides. swarms of human meat chaos

HR in charge. ousted for being single.
everyone expected to be a charismatic bouncy TV presenter
this trait so simple, easy.. no intelligence, autistic geekdom accepted

TV is the bright light office religion


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

No matter the type of job, you quickly realize just how political the working environment is and just how little hard work actually accounts for.

The talkers at a job are viewed as "hard workers" merely because they are sociable and have garnered the affection of their peers. Meanwhile, the workers with actual merit and fortitude are left out in squalor especially if they are not talkative themselves.

I'm beginning to understand that the only way to achieve personal solace for myself is to either become my own boss or come across a sum of money that would allow me to stay away from the circus.

You expressed a desire to be more social. I'm the exact opposite. I want to be less social. I only want to talk with co-workers and managers if it pertains to the job, any other type of discussion is just not fulfilling in my opinion and leads to the incompetence you see in the workforce.

When you notice that most of your co-workers and managers do their jobs at such an inadequate level, it makes you question why you work so hard while others get ahead by being inefficient.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> No matter the type of job, you quickly realize just how political the working environment is and just how little hard work actually accounts for.
> 
> The talkers at a job are viewed as "hard workers" merely because they are sociable and have garnered the affection of their peers. Meanwhile, the workers with actual merit and fortitude are left out in squalor especially if they are not talkative themselves.
> 
> ...


Your words are so true. Unless you work for yourself or in a niche field most jobs are all about politics.

I'm trying to play the game. I only want to try to be more social at work to be "noticed". I'm good at my job and I just get resentment from people.

That's why I'm not going to stress myself out or put in more effort than I need to. If anything happens they can easily replace me or throw me under the bus.

I now go home on time and have ease of mind.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I wanted to start my own business online, because I never received a job offer, I was dump in special education in first grade, got left back twice in elementary school, being told by teachers that I can't write/poor grammar or read properly, lived with family that said I have a knife to call over 8 cops on me, and I've been told by a teacher that I need to work twice as harder than a white man in 11th grade. 

The only job that I ever had was being an online advertiser with my own niche, but my two hosting websites got sabotaged by my fellow colleagues on the sponsor website. I created 20 blogs each day and updated my hosting websites every three weeks for the search engine bots to detect my content.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Some self employed people have worked hard to get where they have today as well as having no management to answer to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I would say that (generally speaking) working hard does keep you alive but if you mean "Doesn't pay off" as in it doesn't get you anywhere, I guess I'd have to agree. Everyone ends up the same way. Dead. And work is just one of the many ways that people run their clocks out. So....

I guess it's relative. The idea that hard work pays off is obviously propaganda to keep people spinning their tires furiously and keeping the whole disgusting machine lubricated with lots of blood, sweat and tears.

With the level or technology we have today, I doubt that anyone really absolutely needs to work as hard as most people do. But we also would not have quite the same standards of living if we eliminated most of the manual labor. There are a lot of things machines can't do yet and machines have to be figured out by humans so...


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Want to contribute, feel laconic

Can relate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## planexyz (Mar 26, 2019)

This is why I applied to medical school two years in a row. 



I do not want to work in an office all my life and deal with bs politics.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Most jobs are pretty thankless and you start to realize thinking you can be successful just out of hard work is too idealistic. Success is born out of at least 1% luck, even if you have given it your all. You must have at least one miracle to help everything else fall in place, but even then, most people will only have some things they wanted fall in place, not all of them. There are many people that work just as hard as successful people, but only a few of them will make it. That's just an unfortunate reality.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

boss today:

"we _want _you to stay here, but if _you _want to stay here, you need to stop being snarky and commenting on current projects and supplier fcvk-ups like everyone else does aahahaha:lol"

i'm paraphrasing of course, but the sentiment is intact.

only management is allowed to have opinions and questions, everyone else gets told to shut up or leave lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Its better to get a skill that pays well than it is to climb the corporate ladder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> No matter the type of job, you quickly realize just how political the working environment is and just how little hard work actually accounts for.
> 
> The talkers at a job are viewed as "hard workers" merely because they are sociable and have garnered the affection of their peers. Meanwhile, the workers with actual merit and fortitude are left out in squalor especially if they are not talkative themselves.
> 
> ...


Yep, people lie about stupid ****.

I'm a hard worker at a minimum wage job and I get told a lot that I did something wrong and it makes me feel dumb but I know I'm not. They change the rules with me a lot and my produce managers break the rules.

I'm not that damn dedicated to working hard in a minimum wage job. No one is. So what's the point of working hard unless you absolutely have to rush at the moment?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

A lot of good points here. As a fellow hard worker (or I was, a while ago) I think you have two ways that things can work out for you:
1) As a few people already mentioned, learning a skill is an option. I also think that the skill has to be in such an area that allows you to work with virtually no managerial oversight.
2) Set up your own business / charity. 

While I agree that hard work, corporate loyalty, etc. are all a tangle of nonsense designed to entrap you forever, just coasting is also very unrewarding, especially if you get motivated by knowing you are creating something useful with your labour. Find a way out, if you can. Stop making someone else rich and make yourself rich. Or, if riches are not your goal, make a real difference with the work that you do (which is near impossible in a hierarchical environment). You have an excellent work ethic, and although it may allow your employers to exploit you now, it's a great tool you can use to your own advantage once you're out.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

It sounds like you're conscientious at heart. It can be very demoralizing if you work at a place that only values loud mostly hollow input. At my job of 30 plus years upper management only rewarded those who made them feel good. There was no sense that excellence was the main goal. It was more about seeing how much you could get. For years I worked 50, 60 hour weeks when I thought a project might be in peril but over time I came to a more sane approach. I did what I could for my 8 hours and then I went home and pursued other things. I agree with @rabidfoxes about the way to free yourself. It's a hard way to go but maybe the best?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Work only as hard as you need to satisfy your employer. The rest should be focused on something fulfilling in your personal life. Work for a living to enable that. Do not live to work or seek primary fulfillment from your job. I'm not saying, work in something that you hate...but don't make it the focus of your value and enjoyment.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Toxic work places with managers that only stay for the 8 hours yet nitpick scheme and try to tear down your busy work. After a long day, and the jerks make a stupid joke about your work or try to make you feel stupid just makes one feel like going postal. At a toxic work place where "normies" will just make fun of your bad social skills, it's not even worth it to try to waste time attempting to being "social". 

"Working hard" probably helps more when at school and attaining knowledge or skill based credentials and only translates positively in the workplace to some extent when attempting to move up on a skill-based niche position. Or alternately some form of self-employment or business.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

The trick is to work hard but also develop good relationships. You'll go far that way, and you'll feel good about yourself. Of course, with SAD, the latter can be difficult if not impossible.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At my job if you work hard and finish all your tasks early you just get rewarded with more work. Don't get a raise or a bonus or anything.

I will do what needs to be done but I have no interest in becoming an overachiever.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

You should always take your breaks anyway, it'll make you more productive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

At my last job I was a little to over eager to please, so the more I done the more I got to do, meanwhile the boss a woman in her late 30's at the time most days would come in at 10am leave at 12 to get hair done or a manicure or some crap come back by 2 then go home at 4, while me & a few others were working like dogs from 7am to 7 pm with minimal lunchbreaks, management in a nutshell.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Not if you end up in dead end low paying jobs like I now have. I don't have the ability to do well, low self confidence, inability to handle pressure, zero drive/ambition.
Never had confidence/ambition as it was knocked out of me before I became an adult.
I've reached a good level of managing my anxiety, going out, having a relationship but life is never going to be comfortable.
Financially it's going to be a tiresome struggle for the rest of my days which sucks but what can you do?

That said I know I am strong as a lot of you are, it takes a herculean effort to stick around and endure through this struggle, many would check out and I wouldn't blame them. Mental health issues have cost me most of my life, arguably the best years of my life which is a huge price but I'm enjoying some bits of life right now, kind of bitter sweet but there it is.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

This is one of the many reasons why I hated being part of the workforce. The people who advanced were the ones who kissed the right @$$es and had the politics working in their favor. When you're in business for yourself, there are no gatekeepers. You're judged by the market, and the market doesn't care how charming or charismatic you are, or that your daddy plays golf at the same country club as the hiring manager.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree with the people who said about learning a skill (IT, finance, plumbing etc). There might still be some politics but you will be in demand.


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

I could never understand those type of people and come in work and just play around like kids. I seen plenty of those kind of people and they always act like they deserve a raise. Most of those people don't last. I been at my work for a while now and I use to get around $10 when I started. Now I get over $18 an hour. Hard work can pay off if you keep at it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Working hard does pay off, but only if you're doing it for yourself.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*brother's email: Have a good day.*

means a lot

i got nothing to do or eat! √

engine needs repairing! it can move! I drive it to garage

how does one establish some agreement / deal ?

Lost brother ƒßook presence. happens a lot to me. friends. some stick with it. checking each mutual mirrors same effect to all of us. plain null signal. so much fascinating material.. holidsys.. from him! gone for good, no..Bad! always typing their name.. one character shows whole immediately. each instance after loss, a plethora of others with same name! Haunting! My nieces.... all

spooookyy!! any others.. choose any matching name..no photo of who i know. not the person i been following 4 years! OUCH!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> means a lot
> 
> i got nothing to do or eat! √
> 
> engine needs repairing! it can move! I drive it to garage


....Yeah work makes surviving easier alright :hug


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I chased down a thief and reclaimed over $200 of product one time and was warned that I'd be fired if i did that again lol. The owner was a cheap-*** who wouldn't even hire loss prevention


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Clearly they don't value your contribution. I worked at my job for 13 years, and they want to restructure to better fit their new proposed budget that is a 75% cut. Which has been my biggest anxiety source.. It's going to be an interesting year.


This 'above and beyond' concept has limits. Sounds like you've established yours.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If you have bosses that aren't invested in your success, development, or advancement, then busting buns is worthless.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

bricky1 said:


> I chased down a thief and reclaimed over $200 of product one time and was warned that I'd be fired if i did that again lol. The owner was a cheap-*** who wouldn't even hire loss prevention


They probably wanted to claim on the insurance, some businesses are happy with theft as it's as good as a sale. I hate that attitude but that's the world we are living in now. I used to love chasing down thieves but I'm not allowed to anymore.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

bricky1 said:


> I chased down a thief and reclaimed over $200 of product one time and was warned that I'd be fired if i did that again lol. The owner was a cheap-*** who wouldn't even hire loss prevention


They probably wanted to claim on the insurance, some businesses are happy with theft as it's as good as a sale. I hate that attitude but that's the world we are living in now. I used to love chasing down thieves but I'm not allowed to anymore and I am loss prevention.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

komorikun said:


> At my job* if you work hard and finish all your tasks early you just get rewarded with more work. * Don't get a raise or a bonus or anything.
> 
> I will do what needs to be done but I have no interest in becoming an overachiever.


Ain't that the truth LOL


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It only does, if you do so after putting yourself in the right situation and working towards the right goals and right ways. Unfortunately in most cases, it takes a lot of experimenting and trial & error first. Unless you're lucky.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

melancholyscorpio said:


> It's not about what you know but who you know. It's all about networking and brown nosing.
> 
> I wonder why I work hard and care when no one else does. My manager messes around all the time and because she's social people don't notice what a bad manager she is.
> 
> ...


Your first line....so very true. I experienced that for many years at my old job. The supervisor was the wife of the company owner. So the staff basically consisted of her family and friends (at one point 3 of her sisters, her niece and her BFF) were on the staff at the same time. If you weren't related to her, then you got the job because you knew someone there. It was never about hiring the best, it was about her taking the easy way and bringing in people she knew so she could continue to get away with her shenaningans. Eventually, her cluelessness, lack of professionalism and poor management skills ran the company into the ground, the few good people left and her husband had his reputation ruined and he ended up selling the company.

My current job is more professional but still not free of politics. There is a a core group who is favored by management and it is obvious that they are treated differently. There is little to no room for advancement and the pay and benefits suck so I just don't have the motivation to go above and beyond what is expected of me because it will get me nowhere.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

in some workplaces it does and others it doesn't. It's down to how concrete the work is, and how replaceable you are.. You don't need high EQ or social skills to thrive in some workplaces. In general the world needs less high EQ , and more high IQ individuals. I personally believe in this day and age the smart people are getting smarter and the dumb are getting dumber. I was always average at math i'm just very aware of certain systems. This likely won't get me very far in life and I will need to find a factory-style job. I am a very coachable hard-worker who thrives when management's communication skills are there, so hopefully i won't get bossed around by some egomaniac which seems to be the norm..Dumb low iq/ low eq people end up in positions of management all too often and can create a workforce composed in animosity and fear.
I think hard work is paying off on a systemic scale where I live, with crime-rate going down and people becoming more aware of the outside world through applicable resources. I do believe individuals are more narcissistic and material than ever however.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

It's a mixture of both. What you know opens doors that wouldn't be opened if you didn't know whatever it is you studied. Doesn't mean your allowed in. That's the who you know part that comes into play. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JEG88 (May 14, 2019)

Highly dependent on the type of job, as I'm sure has been said already. But yes, as you get higher-up the corporate ladder, high EQ is essential.



You typically don't want to be known at the office grinder who doesn't socialize. I know it all too well because I'm currently in that position I feel like.



What's rough is that I love working in my field, but it requires high EQ and socialization as part of the job itself. I often have conflicting perspectives on whether I should stay in the field or not, and whether I even want to advance high up long-term.


Being good at your job can only get you so far in terms of career advancement, typically Manager-level in what I've seen in my jobs.


----------

